# rayas horizontales en lcd



## caripito (Mar 18, 2010)

saludos a todos, tengo un lcd marca force modelo gf-998-148, el cual no funcionaba lo que resolvi sustituyendo el filtro c120 de 220uf/35v en la placa de fuente de poder, pero al prender presenta toda la pantalla cubierta de rayas como un barrido horizontal estaticas(fijas);el audio es bueno, a veces tambien se bloquea por completo,en modo video tambien se presentan las rayas. los voltajes de la fuente de 12v y 24v estan correctos, revise las soldaduras y estan bien,... agradeciendo de antemano por la ayuda o el comentario que puedan hacer al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro ! ! !

Fijate en la placa madre si no hay reguladores conocidos 7805 , 7008, 7809 . LM340 etc etc y les verificás la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## caripito (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS, hay una correccion en la redaccion anterior y pido disculpa tanto a ud. como a los demas participantes del foro por ello, esta es que en modo video la pantalla *no* pressenta las rayas;sino que se ve totalmente azul,claro sin video y el audio es perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

y si le entrás video sigue azul ? fijate eso y lo de los reguladores de la madre.

Saludos


----------



## caripito (Mar 18, 2010)

Si,sigue azul .Ahora resulta que al chequear los reguladores ams1117 consigo uno de ellos(u20) con salida en el pin 2 de 1.8v con entrada en el pin 3 de 5v ; mientras que el otro(u27) del mismo numero, con entrada igual de 5v tiene una salida en el pin 2 de 0.8v. -En el datasheet de este regulador especifica que su salida de voltaje esta entre 1.5v y 5v-. Mientras que los reguladores de 8v, 5v y 3.3v estan exactos en su valor de salida...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

No será regulable ese? Se calienta? . . . Aunque si también limitan corriente . . . 

Ahondá en ese , fijate si la pata 1 está a masa.

Si no tenés experiencia en montaje superficial Googleá y lee primero un poco, están pegados primero antes de soldarlos, te digo para que no hagas un destrozo innecesario


----------



## caripito (Mar 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS, gracias por tu insistencia en el chequeo de los reguladores. Debido a ello he localizado el problema, cuya solucion fuè reemplazar un filtro de 100uf/16v que estaba deficiente de capacidad y va conectado entre los pines 1 y 2 del integrado regulador de posicion u27 y numero AMS1117; ahora el voltaje si es de 1,8v al igual que el Ic u20 del mismo numero de identicacion ....y el equipo esta funcionando perfectamente.....gracias por el apoyo y la ayuda


----------

